# Inselfähige USV gesucht



## thomass5 (20 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche eine "inselfähige" USV. Momentan hab ich hier eine kleine alte APC Back-UPS CS 350. Diese kann ich auch wenn keine Netzspannung anliegt einschalten(so lange der Akku noch geladen ist). Diverse andere USVs von APC (1000er bzw 1500er) die ich im Umfeld so testen konnte, konnten das nicht. Ich kann diese nur zuschalten wenn Netzspannung anliegt. Ich suche nun für diese alte 350er Ersatz. Was habt ihr so im Einsatz was dies kann?


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juli 2019)

Hm, schon mal die Verwaltungssoftware installiert und geschaut, ob das Verhalten in so einem Fall konfigurierbar ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juli 2019)

Die vorhandenen APC können das leider nicht. Auch nicht konfigurierbar. Hab auch schon in diversen Handbüchern geschaut, aber es ist nirgends wirklich als Eigenschaft erwähnt worden. Ich finde in den Handbüchern immer bei der Problembehandlung: Wenn die USV sich nicht einschalten lässt, soll man auf die Netzversorgung schauen....


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juli 2019)

Habe gerade mal bei Tante Google geschaut, die Funktionalität nennt sich "Cold Start" und sollte bei USVen von APC/Schneider funktionieren. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## acid (22 Juli 2019)

Soweit ich weiß können das die meisten Riello Geräte, eventuell einfach mal den Hersteller anschreiben. 
(Sind außerdem zuverlässiger als die neuen APC)


----------

